# Laufwerke auflisten



## Micha (19. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Ich möchte in einer ComboBox alle auf dem Rechner vorhandenen Laufwerke anzeigen.

Wie komme ich an die Laufwerke von Windows?

Micha


----------



## Illuvatar (19. Mai 2004)

RTFM: 





> File.listRoots



Edit: Erster


----------



## baumbart (19. Mai 2004)

Steht in der API:

```
File[] roots = File.listRoots() ;
```

Listet uner Windoof die Laufwerke auf, unter Linux gibt es nur '/' bzw. _null_

Gruß Baumbart


----------



## Beni (19. Mai 2004)

Oder wenns ein komplizierteres Progi wird:



> FileSystemView#getRoots()



Benutzt auch den Desktop, etc. Allerdings musst du dann immer _FileSystemView _verwenden! (File kann "illegale" Pfade besitzen).


----------



## Illuvatar (19. Mai 2004)

Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder wenns ein komplizierteres Progi wird:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interessante Klasse, muss ch mir merken


----------



## Slava (20. Mai 2004)

javax.swing.filechooser.FileSystemView;
um leichter zu suchen


----------

